

Trojan targets Linux desktop users, steals web banking info - blufox
http://www.engadget.com/2013/08/09/trojan-targets-linux-desktop-users/

======
X4
Let me guess: Java exploit? Flash exploit? It would be cool if that guy
managed to use a kernel exploit, then I had another reason to use the hardened
kernel sources next time. Can somebody knowing the details of the exploit tell
us how it infiltrates systems?

I remember 2006 when I worked for a BOFH who blamed me for playing with the
Monitor settings, altough I didn't. He just managed to install a weird trojan
onto his main linux server, I had to excuse and go out, then lough my ass of
for ten minutes. Later he found out that it came form the tutorial he followed
that he found on the internet... This guy was hell, glad I don't work for him
anymore.

